# Best Vacuum Sealer for Preserving Jerky



## fancy hands (Jul 9, 2011)

I have been making beef jerky for about 2 years now, I have finally perfected my skills enough that I make a quality jerky every time I go out. The problem more and more of my friends want some but I can't keep it nice and fresh until I see some of them. I was wondering does anyone know a good vacuum sealer that works well for preserving jerky?


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

Any sealer will work, just depends on how much you use it and how much you want to spend. I have a cheapo one myself but it fits my needs.


----------



## fancy hands (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay so a $25-30 dollar one will do the trick, alright thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2011)

If your using it a lot you may want to get something better. If you can afford it you may want to look at foodsavers.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 9, 2011)

$25-30? Remember U get what u pay for.think more $75-100 for a so so 1.


----------



## david sinanan (May 20, 2015)

I've done dehydrator jerky for quite a few years. (Forgive me, I had a dehydrator before a smoker, I've only had a smoker for 8 months now!)

One thing I've found in my experience (I use a Seal-a-Meal sealer) is that with the steak cut jerky (as oppose to ground meat jerky) sometimes, you get sharper edges on the meat. I've the sliced meat jerky puncture my sealer bags before. So just a heads up on that point, you can either trim the sharp points off (and eat them) or when you're cutting your jerky you can make sure that there's good squared off edges.

I think it's just easier to cut off the sharp points myself.

This is not an issue with ground meat jerky, I don't know if I'd try ground meat jerky on a smoker...is that a thing?


----------

